# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Το σταντ του Κοκατιλ μου!!!

## ermis1

Καλησπέρα ,σκέφτηκα να σας δείξω και εγώ το σταντ που έφτιαξα :Anim 45:  για το φιλαράκι μου τον Γιακουμη !!!Κόστος κατασκευής μαζί με τον καφέ 2,50 ευρώ να είναι καλά η μαμά φύση!!!!.

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο! Μπραβοο! Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα αρεσει πολυ και στον Γιακουμη!  :Happy0064:  :Happy0065:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλειο!!! Αυτούς τους ξύλινους κρίκους τους έφτιαξες ή τους αγόρασες;

----------


## ermis1

> Ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο! Μπραβοο! Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα αρεσει πολυ και στον Γιακουμη!


 ολη μερα πανω κατω ειναι ο τρελος!!!!




> Τέλειο!!! Αυτούς τους ξύλινους κρίκους τους έφτιαξες ή τους αγόρασες;


οι κρίκοι είναι από παλιό κουρτινόξυλο..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάρα πολύ καλή ιδέα!!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο πολλά μπράβο , θα το καταχαρεί ο μικρός σου !  ::

----------

